# [DISTCC] Come mi accorgo se funziona bene distcc? [RISOLTO]

## maninthebox1

ciao ragazzi/e....

sto installando gentoo su un vecchio pentium-mmx per un mio amico!

siccome ho visto che ci vuole un po troppo tempo se lo lascio fare solo ho pensato di usare distcc!

Ho seguito tutti i procedimenti della guida...ma ora come mi accorgo se funge?Last edited by maninthebox1 on Sun Dec 12, 2004 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fat_penguin

Ci sono i comandi "distccmon-*", ad esempio prova:

```

distccmon-text 2

```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## fat_penguin

Se vuoi qualcosa di grafico

```

distccmon-gnome

```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## oRDeX

ancora meglio se usi il mon con la grafica, così ti aggiorna in tempo reale, e comunque è preferibile lanciare il mon specificando la dir di distcc:

```
$ DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc" distccmon-gnome
```

(la dir può cambiare, sarebbe quella specificata nel make.conf)

e sei OK

----------

## maninthebox1

non ho gnome!

e neanche gtk!

dovrebbe funzionare ugualmente o no?

vedo solo il cursore che si sposta da una riga all 'altra: VA GIU' !!!

----------

## oRDeX

distcc ha la flag tk quindi penso che quel comando funzioni solo in caso di compilazione con +gtk e quindi di conseguenza dopo aver installato le gtk

----------

## Taglia

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> non ho gnome!
> 
> e neanche gtk!
> 
> 

 

1) Imposta da qualche parte la variabile DISTCC_DIR (tipo in /etc/env.d/00basic)

```
DISTCC_DIR=/var/tmp/portage/.distcc
```

2) lancia il monitor su una shell. Il monitor va lanciato sulla macchina che fa l'emerge.

```
distccmon-text 1
```

3) Al max puoi sniffare i pacchetti TCP e vedere se ci sono pacchetti DISTCC 

 :Laughing: 

Ah, la flag gtk è per usare distccmon-gnome con le gtk invece che con gnome ... quindi non è certo essenziale per il programma in se

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Imposta da qualche parte la variabile DISTCC_DIR (tipo in /etc/env.d/00basic)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

l'ho già fatto!

ho fatto distccmon ....e covli vari sul pc che sta facendo l'emerge ma fa la stessa cosa!

si muove il cursore (non del mouse... il coso della tastiera! come si chiama?  :Rolling Eyes:  quello che lampaggia!)

----------

## Ambuscade

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> non ho gnome!
> 
> e neanche gtk!
> 
> dovrebbe funzionare ugualmente o no?
> ...

 

Vedi solo il cursore andare a capo , senza che ci sia nessuna scritta? Se e' cosi' probabilmente non hai settato bene la dir.

Se leggi solo "localhost" , vuol dire che stai usando distcc , ma solo sul pc da dove e' partito l'emerge.

Comunque puoi sempre far un top nelle macchine che si suppone ti debbano "aiutare" e vedere se c'e' un processo cpp o gcc o raba del genere  :Smile: 

----------

## Taglia

Hai lanciato correttamente i demoni distccd sulle macchine aiutanti e hai settato l'opzione --allow ?

----------

## maninthebox1

--alow???

dove?

I DEMONI SON O ANDATI TRANQUILLAMENTE!

----------

## oRDeX

in /etc/conf/distccd in questo modo

```
#DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.0.0/24
```

----------

## maninthebox1

niente da fare!

non va!

qualche consiglio?!

----------

## oRDeX

hai fatto

```
# distcc-config --set-hosts "localhost pc2 pc3 ecc"
```

??

----------

## maninthebox1

si l'ho fatto , ma non funge!

solo all'inizio da qualche segno (se lo è)perchè vedo i led dei pc che iniziano a lavorare! dopodichè stop! continua solo uno!

è possibile che no va perchè sto con un router? però no! deve funzionare!

ho anche aperto le porte 3632 TCP!(sulla guida c'è scritto che distcc lavora su quelle porte)

altrimenti come faccio a fargli una connessione direttamente da pc a pc senza passare per il router??

----------

## maninthebox1

niente niente niente! non vuole andare!

scusate un attimo?!?! il comando resta lo stesso...giusto?

nel senso che,... quando vado a fare un emerge dovrebbero andare tutti i pc?

----------

## fat_penguin

Il comando 

```
distcc-config --get-hosts
```

 cosa ti ritorna?

Ricorda cmq che per alcuni pacchetti la compilazione distribuita viene disabilitata per evitare di incorrere in problemi...

Hai seguito la guida passo passo senza tralsciare nulla?

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## maninthebox1

distcc-config --set-hosts non mi da nessun errore!

la guida l'ho seguita passo passo!

il comando è comunque emerge!  giusto?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, anche a me interessa il distcc, non so se è anche il tuo caso, ma ho notato che emergendo openoffice-ximian non ho distribuzione del calcolo, ho notato anche che -j è settata a 1...

----------

## fat_penguin

Allora, 

```
distcc-config --get-hosts
```

 ti deve ritornare un output con dentro la lista degli host che partecipano alla compilazione. Se non c'è niente dentro vuol dire che non hai configurato correttamente. Dai un 

```
distcc-config --set-hosts "ip_host ip_tuopc
```

 e controlla ora se distcc-config --get-hosts ti ritorna i giusti parametri.

Nel file /etc/make.conf hai la riga 

```
FEATURES="distcc"
```

 ??

byebye 

fat_penguin

----------

## maninthebox1

mi ritornano gli host!

e ho messo distcc tra le FEATURES.

----------

## fat_penguin

bene , a questo punto controlla che i demoni sulle macchine interessate siano attivi

```
 /etc/init.d/distccd status
```

... poi lancia l'emerge di un pacchetto che supporti la compilazione distribuita ( emerge xfe ... ad esempio) e controlla con 

```
DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc" distccmon-text 2
```

 se distribuisce i pacchetti.

Se lavori in ambiente grafico puoi eventualmente usare

```
DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc" distccmon-gnome
```

Ricorda, puo volerci un attimo prima che la distribuzione della compilazione abbia inizio... 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Taglia

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, anche a me interessa il distcc, non so se è anche il tuo caso, ma ho notato che emergendo openoffice-ximian non ho distribuzione del calcolo, ho notato anche che -j è settata a 1...

 

Se non sbaglio alcuni pacchetti forzano la compilazione per essere eseguita localmente, perchè la compilazione distribuita è nota dare problemi in quei pacchetti

Sempre se non sbaglio, openoffice è uno di questi pacchetti (pensa che a me si rifiuta pure di ricompilarsi con gcc 3.4   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## maninthebox1

in questo caso mi serviva la compilazione distribuita per Xorg!

quindi per questo pacchetto non funziona?!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> emergendo openoffice-ximian non ho distribuzione del calcolo

 E' normale. Come sta scritto nella guida al distcc di gentoo, gli ebuild di OO.org e i server x11 sono scritti in modo da non avvantaggiarsi di tali tenologie in quanto son pacchetti molto sensibili. Probabilmente ci sono anche altri pacchetti che si comportano in tal maniera...

/EDIT d'oh battuto sul tempo   :Laughing: 

----------

